# Suggestions for largemouth bass



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

what kinda suggestions??? i would say beer battered or maybe broiled with butter, lemon and white wine with a side of asparagus and rice pilaf


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

steelers fan said:


> what kinda suggestions??? i would say beer battered or maybe broiled with butter, lemon and white wine with a side of asparagus and rice pilaf


 :lol: opcorn: :lol: opcorn:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cold water, lots of oxygen, huge tank, permits.


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't know if you need a permit to keep them at home,Missouri may be diff then NY but that fish looks under the legal limit,you probably should have released  That being said you are far from the 1st person to take home a bass they caught.Like DJ said "Big tank",Big Filter, chiller, and live food are you willing to make this kind of investment for your baby bass?


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

steelers fan said:


> what kinda suggestions??? i would say beer battered or maybe broiled with butter, lemon and white wine with a side of asparagus and rice pilaf


I vote catch and release. Bass taste like poo. 

In an aquarium sense though, +1 to a huge tank. Bass grow like crazy in captivity.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

raise it to enter a bass tourney????


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

thats what i was thinking fatten it up and then turn it for a prize lol


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

How large of a tank? I always thought about doing this, would be really cool to see, compatibility issues? lol


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Or.... Get a mate for it, start breeding, and get the government to subsidize you as a hatchery for fish stocks!!

Then, slowly you can get more more and more large tanks, until you start digging ponds in your backyard. Then you can quit your job, hire people (also on subsidized pay) and then you can fish for Bass as a Pro while you get paid millions in endorsements. Then you can go party with Paris and Britney....


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Chiller? Large mouth bass around here live in 72 degree water year round (at the natural spring)


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

Just for the record I think Cento had the best answer.Cichlidfeesh I think locality has a lot to do with it,I believe Bass are a cold water fish which is why I said chiller they are def not in 72 degree water in other parts of the US until summer,you may not need a chiller its just what came to mind.


----------



## Gerry Binczik (Jan 30, 2005)

If you really are looking for information on keeping largemouth bass in aquaria, there are native fish forums around; if you search from them you'll readily find them.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't quite decide whether you are unknowing enough to want serious fishkeeping advise or just trying to pull our chains. If you are serious about wanting to keep one, you will need very deep pockets to do a good job. He will need a verrrry large tank and lots of very expensive live food. He will not tolerate any tank mates that fit his mouth. If you want to pull our chain for the fun of it. Enjoy! :lol:


----------



## Big A (Sep 26, 2009)

I vote eat it after you raise it up. Or grow it to a state record and turn it in to Bass Pro for gift cards.

Big A


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

How big is the fish now and how big is the tank your keeping it in? That's my question.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Asside from legal issues I don't see why it's any harder to keep a large mouth bass than it is to keep many other cichlids that are regularly kept in an aquarium.

I had one when I was new to fish keeping and he ate flake food just fine until I got him some feeders which gave him ick and killed him.

I guess it is just because they are native that people see them so different. IMO the bass and crappie are very very similar to some of the big cichlid that are regularly kept in aquariums.

As a matter of fact I would bet if large mouth bass or crappie lived in south america instead of north america they would be labeled some sort of cichlid and sold at fish stores on a regular bases.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

You probably don't need to do anything to the water temperature. They survive here in Florida in anything from freezing to heat wave weather. (Though you definitely need to aerate during hotter weather.)

THOUGHT: We have a sub-species here in Florida... So maybe you do need a chiller...

That's a juvie (or a sub adult). How big is it?

How big is your tank? I think a 36" long would be the minimum, if he was alone. And he should be. They aren't called large mouth bass for nothing.

Make him fat and eat him! mmm mmm! Fish fry!

Bass do too taste good! Who said that? I kick your face! (j/k)

Do you have Bass Pro Shops in New York? Sometimes they have great big aquariums with bass and other sunfish and cats in them. You could donate him or something.


----------



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

this is very interesting i was in th LFS today and they had small mouth bass for sale in one of there tanks...i loled...who in there right mind would pay for a bass.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

People with koi ponds (or regular ponds) often stock with other food fish as a means of self-sustinance.


----------

